# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Постройка Миг-29УБ 1/48 от академии

## alekom

Это прототип некогда не был обойден вниманием моделистов, но моделей , на уровне, почти не делают. У меня возникла потребность собрать этот самолет в масштабе 1/48. Делает его сейчас только Academy. В прикреплёных фото видно что на данный момент есть из аксесуаров, и что уже решено выкинуть. Вот и прошу у коллег советов и подсказок. Какие ещё есть "добавки", и какие подводные камни у данной модели.

----------


## Nazar

Я себе еще взял травло на экстерьер , от Эдика ( правда на обычный Миг ) , можно ракетки приобрести Миниармовские (серия Р-27 ) , вроде больше окромя Квикбустовского носа и ПВД на него ничего и не надо.

----------


## MAX

О! Олежек, ты правильно поступаешь. :Smile:  Продолжение сериала про Миг-29, год спустя. Надеюсь получится хорошая модель и блог о постройке. Начинаем следить.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

А как насчет декалей для УБ-шки?
Hi-decal делал несколько вариантов, в том числе с бортом из 120 ИАП с пастью

----------


## alekom

> Я себе еще взял травло на экстерьер , от Эдика ( правда на обычный Миг ) , можно ракетки приобрести Миниармовские (серия Р-27 ) , вроде больше окромя Квикбустовского носа и ПВД на него ничего и не надо.


Травло, это понятно. А вот нос и пвд спарочные? И ракеты Р-27 на спарке в частях почти не вешают.
 :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

> Травло, это понятно. А вот нос и пвд спарочные? И ракеты Р-27 на спарке в частях почти не вешают.


Если честно не помню делает ли Квикбуст смолу именно на спарку , как-то не интересовался этим вопросом , а ракеты привел по аналогии со спаркой Су-27 , они их в частях очень даже вешают . С Миг-29 вообще редко встречаться приходиться.

----------


## Антоха

Р-27 на спарке МиГ-29 ваще не предусмотрены, так что отметаем как класс))) 
ПВД там такой же как и на боевой машине.

----------


## Serega

> ...и какие подводные камни у данной модели.


 - та камень там один - непохож, блин, самоль на себя.  :Frown:

----------


## alekom

> Р-27 на спарке МиГ-29 ваще не предусмотрены, так что отметаем как класс))) 
> ПВД там такой же как и на боевой машине.


С ракетами всё понятно. А что тогда вешать, помимо бака по центру. Хоть и рано говорить но все таки.. Да и пвд вроде на клубе торгуют, на миг-то есть?

----------


## Антоха

> С ракетами всё понятно. А что тогда вешать, помимо бака по центру. Хоть и рано говорить но все таки.. Да и пвд вроде на клубе торгуют, на миг-то есть?


практические бомбы надо вешать :Cool:

----------


## Serega

> практические бомбы надо вешать


 - или Б-8, или ПМ-6. Чё сразу бомбы?  :Wink:

----------


## Serega

> ...помимо бака по центру.


 - бак - это тоже еще тот вопрос. Повесить то его можно конешно, тока не всегда самоли с ним летают. Например миги российские в армении с ними не летают никогда, потому как некуда им там лететь с этим баком.

И ваще - ты какой вариант делать будешь? от этого и подвеса может разная быть.

----------


## alekom

> - или Б-8, или ПМ-6. Чё сразу бомбы?


А кто эту красоту делает? В 1/48. Или наши руки не для.... :Smile:

----------


## alekom

> - бак - это тоже еще тот вопрос. Повесить то его можно конешно, тока не всегда самоли с ним летают. Например миги российские в армении с ними не летают никогда, потому как некуда им там лететь с этим баком.
> 
> И ваще - ты какой вариант делать будешь? от этого и подвеса может разная быть.


Буб уточнять и думать. :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

Серег, а на 9-13  бак центральный вешается ( не в теории , а вообще ) , просто я свой скоро начну пилить и это безобразие между гондолами , закрыть хочу ?

----------


## Serega

> Серег, а на 9-13  бак центральный вешается ( не в теории , а вообще ) , просто я свой скоро начну пилить и это безобразие между гондолами , закрыть хочу ?


 - Вов, это мне вопрос? Если мне, то отвечу - конешно вешается в большинстве полков. Ну и на всяк случай помни что 9-13 подкрыльевые может таскать, а 9-12 нет.

----------


## alekom

Вчера, в черновую склеил некоторые элементы. Отделил элероны, чтобы потом сделать их немного отклоненные. Немного "выпустил" предкрылки. Подогнал переднею нишу. Сегодня буду ковырять дно.

----------


## Nazar

> - Вов, это мне вопрос? Если мне, то отвечу - конешно вешается в большинстве полков. Ну и на всяк случай помни что 9-13 подкрыльевые может таскать, а 9-12 нет.


Ага понял , спасибо Серег , я как пилить его начну , буду вам с Антохой еще много вопросов задавать , уж необесудьте :Smile:

----------


## Serega

> Ага понял , спасибо Серег


 - да не за что. Тем и живём, что сообщество маниаков.  :Smile: 




> я как пилить его начну , буду вам с Антохой еще много вопросов задавать , уж необесудьте


 - ну вот это кстати решение хорошее!!! Пора тебе уже переставать на кошках вроде Ф-16 тренироваться и переходить к нашим самолям.  :Smile:  Ну а чем знаем - поможем конешно, не вопрос. Ты надумал чё-нить насчёт варианта? 9-12 или 9-13 хочешь?

... а я никак чёта не соберусь ничего поклеить  :Biggrin:  - ну да рисовка и сбор инфы счас важнее.

----------


## Антоха

> Вчера, в черновую склеил некоторые элементы. Отделил элероны, чтобы потом сделать их немого отклоненные. Немного "выпустил" предкрылки. Подогнал переднею нишу. Сегодня буду ковырять дно.


Ну шо сказать... надо в первую очередь "выводить" профиль воздухозаборников как сделал и показал на соседней ветке другой товарищ... потом дно надо не просто ковырять, а перековыривать по крупному))) наростить наплыв фюзеляжа... и шо там с кабинетом? передняя часть от неомеги подходит?

----------


## Nazar

> - ну вот это кстати решение хорошее!!! Пора тебе уже переставать на кошках вроде Ф-16 тренироваться и переходить к нашим самолям.  Ну а чем знаем - поможем конешно, не вопрос. Ты надумал чё-нить насчёт варианта? 9-12 или 9-13 хочешь?


Вот Букканира доделаю и начну , может и раньше начну , как желание возникнет. Наверное буду все-же 9-13 делать , надо будет только камуфл поинтересней надыбать  :Wink: 




> ... а я никак чёта не соберусь ничего поклеить  - ну да рисовка и сбор инфы счас важнее.


Ничего , рано или поздно соберешся.

----------


## Антоха

вот воздухозаборники Миг-29 (9-12) от Academy 1/48

и надо конечно почитать как и что МАХ дорабатывал на 9-13 применительно к спарке

----------


## Антоха

> Вот Букканира доделаю и начну , может и раньше начну , как желание возникнет. Наверное буду все-же 9-13 делать , надо будет только камуфл поинтересней надыбать


ну в этом вопросе мы завсегда хорошим людям готовы подсобить :Biggrin: 




> Ничего , рано или поздно соберешся.


ему незя щас клеить ничего... я ему не разрешаю... а то он ваще тогда озлобится, потому как нету для него сейчас приемлемого для поклейки МиГ-29...  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## alekom

> Ну шо сказать... надо в первую очередь "выводить" профиль воздухозаборников как сделал и показал на соседней ветке другой товарищ... потом дно надо не просто ковырять, а перековыривать по крупному))) наростить наплыв фюзеляжа... и шо там с кабинетом? передняя часть от неомеги подходит?


Продолжаем разговор :Rolleyes: 
Кабинет пока не примерял. Скорее козырёк пойдёт а ванна венгерская.
Немного опустил паплывчик, в районе пушки.

----------


## Антоха

а пластелин это для чего? чтобы форму вывести верную а затем залить ее? просто впервые такое вижу...

----------


## Nazar

Антон , это не пластилин , это Тамиевская двухкомпонентная шпатлевка , спецуювая для таких целей. :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

О как! Спасибо... буду знать.... век живи, век учись!

----------


## alekom

> а пластелин это для чего? чтобы форму вывести верную а затем залить ее? просто впервые такое вижу...


Да это тамиевская эпоксидная шпаклёвка. Полезная вещь. Лепишь как пластилин а потом она превращается в пластик.
Вот к примеру что недавно делал.

----------


## Serega

> Да это тамиевская эпоксидная шпаклёвка. Полезная вещь. Лепишь как пластилин а потом она превращается в пластик.
> Вот к примеру что недавно делал.


 - надо еще заметить, что бывает она 2 типов - "медленная" и "быстрая" - по скорости отвердевания. У тебя, по всей видимости "быстрая" - "quick type".

я себе взял "медленную" делать фонарь на су-27 уб. Упаковка отличается цветом.

----------


## alekom

> - надо еще заметить, что бывает она 2 типов - "медленная" и "быстрая" - по скорости отвердевания. У тебя, по всей видимости "быстрая" - "quick type".
> 
> я себе взял "медленную" делать фонарь на су-27 уб. Упаковка отличается цветом.


Да у меня быстрая, но это понятие растяжимое. Эта быстрота сохнет несколько часов.

----------


## Nazar

> Да у меня быстрая, но это понятие растяжимое. Эта быстрота сохнет несколько часов.


А чего сразу не выводишь поверхность шпатлевки ? Я  обычно после нанесения , влажным пальцем , придаю ей практически конечную форму , а потом лишь слегка довожу наждачкой , лично мне так кажется проще . :Smile: 
А вообще , очень удобная вещь , работы ровно на пару минут , ее дольше смешивать ( вернее тщательней ) приходится , единственное , что мне не нравится , это то , что по ней расшивка режется хуже , чем по самопальной из клея и пластика .

----------


## Serega

> единственное , что мне не нравится , это то , что по ней расшивка режется хуже , чем по самопальной из клея и пластика .


 - не знаю, Вов... У меня сколько не было попыток самодельной шпаклёвки из клея и пластика - везде результат один - она проседает со временем. И обшивку по ней резать - плохо, потому что она всё же остаётся какой-то "вязкой".

----------


## podvodoy

Вот интерестно то...
Я тоже вояю 9-13 в 48 :)
Сегодня из дома выложу фотки.....

----------


## Nazar

> - не знаю, Вов... У меня сколько не было попыток самодельной шпаклёвки из клея и пластика - везде результат один - она проседает со временем. И обшивку по ней резать - плохо, потому что она всё же остаётся какой-то "вязкой".


Открою тебе маленький , но очень важный секрет ( но никому не говори ) :Cool:  , шпатлевку делай именно из того пластика , куда потом будешь ее наносить . От свойства именно пластика многое зависит . Да она дает усадку , можно пройтись и по второму разу , но по сути после полного затвердевания , она принимает свойства пластика , так как из него и сделана.

----------


## Serega

> Открою тебе маленький , но очень важный секрет ( но никому не говори ) , шпатлевку делай именно из того пластика , куда потом будешь ее наносить .


 - делал так. Результат всё равно мне не нравится. Всё равно усадка и мягкость никуда не проходят. :Mad: 

Потому я за тамию.

----------


## Nazar

Ну вот собственно такая форма ВЗ получилась , делаю больше опираясь на фото , нежели на Злинековский чертеж

----------


## Serega

> Ну вот собственно такая форма ВЗ получилась , делаю больше опираясь на фото , нежели на Злинековский чертеж


 - неплохо вроде получается!

кстати - основные заборники на стоянке открыты (то есть они открываются при выключении двигателей). Их можно закрыть принудительно, но делается это очень редко.

----------


## Nazar

> - неплохо вроде получается!
> 
> кстати - основные заборники на стоянке открыты (то есть они открываются при выключении двигателей). Их можно закрыть принудительно, но делается это очень редко.


Ой нет , я их точно закрою , там если канал делать , более менее похожий , нишу Аиресовскую не обойти будет . Так что у меня будет редкий случай принудительного закрытия.

----------


## Антоха

> Ой нет , я их точно закрою , там если канал делать , более менее похожий , нишу Аиресовскую не обойти будет . Так что у меня будет редкий случай принудительного закрытия.


Можно сделать проще... повесить на них заглушки.... особым шиком будет "сшить" брезентовые чехлы))))

----------


## alekom

> Можно сделать проще... повесить на них заглушки.... особым шиком будет "сшить" брезентовые чехлы))))


Так и сделаем:-)
Сегодня потихоньку выводил низы...
Вот что получается пока. :Confused:

----------


## Антоха

вот про эти чехлы я говорю :Cool:

----------


## alekom

> вот про эти чехлы я говорю


Я понял, их и сделаем))

----------


## Антоха

теперь несколько снимков того как смотрятся обводы самоля спереди

----------


## Антоха

строго сверху на нос самолета! и кстати тут отлично видно как расположен ОЛС по отношению к кабине летчиков

----------


## Антоха

спереди, но чуток слева.. и тут мы наблюдаем, что когда самолет на стоянке, то носки крыльев отклоненые не симметрично относительно левой и правой стороны! о как! думаю что это надо учесть!

----------


## Антоха

по этим фотографиям можно составить прекрасное впечатление о том как же на самом деле выглядят воздухозаборники

----------


## Антоха

и еще фота брюха... на вооружение внимания не обращаем - это какой-то уж больно необычный вариант...

----------


## alekom

> спереди, но чуток слева.. и тут мы наблюдаем, что когда самолет на стоянке, то носки крыльев отклоненые не симметрично относительно левой и правой стороны! о как! думаю что это надо учесть!


Типа того??: (предкрылки)

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Позвольте спросить - на многих фото в полете (прямолинейном) на 29-х заметно отклонение элеронов вверх на пару градусов (как на грех, ни одного изображения сходу не нашел). А на стоянке та же картина?

----------


## Serega

> Типа того??: (предкрылки)


 - да. Но я думаю это частный случай.

----------


## Serega

> Позвольте спросить - на многих фото в полете (прямолинейном) на 29-х заметно отклонение элеронов вверх на пару градусов (как на грех, ни одного изображения сходу не нашел). А на стоянке та же картина?


 - да. нейтральное положение элеронов +5 град. То есть ОБА слегка отклонены вверх. Как удалось узнать, эта делано с целью снизить там какое-то сопротивление. (волновое или каое еще не знаю - но ноги растут оттуда).

----------


## alekom

> - да. Но я думаю это частный случай.


Частный но возможный))) Я кстати отклонил немного меньше. :Rolleyes:

----------


## bogdan



----------


## podvodoy

Добрый день всем!
Вот и я потихоньку начал выкладывать труды своя::

http://gallery.mac.com/podvodoy#1000...lack&view=grid

осторожно трафик!


Занялся верхней частью...
Установил гаргрот, исправил дурацкий переход крыла к фюзеляжу в районе кабины пилота.
А также срезал обтекатель КОЛС нафиг и сделал место под новый.

Сейчас занимаюсь задней частью....
Потом это будет низ, ВЗ и т.д. :)

Фото буду выкладывать по мере возможности....

----------


## podvodoy

ДА...

!!!!!!!! СПАСИБО ВСЕМ КТО ВЫКЛАДЫВАЕТ СЮДА ЭТИ ПРЕКРАСНЕЙШИЕ СНИМКИ !!!!!!!!

----------


## Антоха

> Занялся верхней частью...
> Установил гаргрот, исправил дурацкий переход крыла к фюзеляжу в районе кабины пилота.
> А также срезал обтекатель КОЛС нафиг и сделал место под новый.


не понял, а что вы делаете в средней части? зачем вырезали часть пластика в серёдке?

----------


## alekom

> Приветствую!
> 
> почему не сделать канал в/з чуть короче и диск компрессора чуть меньше диаметром, чтобы канал влез под нишу? За счет меньшего диаметра диск будет казаться как бы дальше. У меня получилось вот так, правда это 72 масштаб.


Спасибо за информацию. Заборники придется по факту сделать закрытыми. Те ниши шасси, от аириса,  абсолютно не дадут их открыть.
Пока потихоньку выводится низ и шпаклюется вся расшивка.
Наплывы я тоже опустил но другим способом.(См выше).

----------


## podvodoy

> не понял, а что вы делаете в средней части? зачем вырезали часть пластика в серёдке?


 Ну... :Smile: 
Короче под ниши шасси.... чето я побоялся их стачивать, раз уж сверху все перешивать и перепиливать, то уж думаю ладно, вырежу..... Мне проще их сделать чем смолу пилить и ковырять изнутри пластик, для установки ниш!

Вот так и получилось....

----------


## Nazar

> Ну...
> Короче под ниши шасси.... чето я побоялся их стачивать, раз уж сверху все перешивать и перепиливать, то уж думаю ладно, вырежу..... Мне проще их сделать чем смолу пилить и ковырять изнутри пластик, для установки ниш!


Да там много пилить и не придется , ниша отлично встает , надо от нее только все лишнее отсеч.

----------


## podvodoy

> надо от нее только все лишнее отсеч.


странно у меня невставала напрочь....  :Rolleyes: 

Ну всеравно, поздно пить "баржоми" ... :)

----------


## Nazar

Антон , а что там со щитками тормозными , они на стоянке могут быть открыты?

----------


## MAX

Если гидравлика нормально работает, то закрыты. Открыть можно принудительно.

----------


## Антоха

нижний щиток на стоянке, как правило опущен только у давно не летавших машинах... это не признак "дров", просто из системы стравлен сжатый воздух.

----------


## Nazar

> нижний щиток на стоянке, как правило опущен только у давно не летавших машинах... это не признак "дров", просто из системы стравлен сжатый воздух.


Ну это понятно , под собственным весом опускается. Ясненько , закроем щиточки.
Антон , хотел тебя попросить , помочь с выбором окраски на 9-13 , такой что-бы и оригинальная и без эмблем хитрых ( где их брать-то )
Вот если у тебы есть что по камуфлированому ИБАшному борту ( кажется 08 или 05 ) , или по 161ИАП ( тот что с флагом ВМФ).
Буду весьма признателен

----------


## Антоха

для хорошего человека ничего не жалко... надо будет с Серёгой посоветоваться, что тебе лучше предложить из 100% точного и отпишу в личку "как только"

----------


## Nazar

> для хорошего человека ничего не жалко... надо будет с Серёгой посоветоваться, что тебе лучше предложить из 100% точного и отпишу в личку "как только"


Ну блин , заранее благодарен . При встрече с меня пыво :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

И о же вы молчите, что тут во всю идет обсуждение нового МиГарика!!!
http://http://scalemodels.ru/modules...r=asc&&start=0

----------


## Nazar

> И о же вы молчите, что тут во всю идет обсуждение нового МиГарика!!!
> http://http://scalemodels.ru/modules...r=asc&&start=0


Так это , Антон присоединяйся , мнение знающего человека еще никому не вредило.

----------


## Антоха

> Антон , а что там со щитками тормозными , они на стоянке могут быть открыты?


меня поправили более знающие люди...тормозные щитки открываются не от воздуха, а от АМГ...  так что скорее всего щиток провис под собственным весом

----------


## Serega

кстати - насчет бака. Ксли он подвешен - шиток заблокирован. Потому что он открываться может только "враспах" - по отдельности верхняя и нижняя его части не открываются.

----------


## Nazar

> кстати - насчет бака. Ксли он подвешен - шиток заблокирован. Потому что он открываться может только "враспах" - по отдельности верхняя и нижняя его части не открываются.


Ага , тогда проще , бак то я затеял вешать.
Вот сегодня конус вывел , посмотрите наметаным глазом , похоже или нет , на мой выпуклый военно-морской глаз , вроде ничего , всяко лучше коробочного.

----------


## Serega

на взгляд - так нормальды. Похоже. Вопрос - как ты его обтачивал чтобы ровно было?

----------


## Nazar

> на взгляд - так нормальды. Похоже. Вопрос - как ты его обтачивал чтобы ровно было?


Сначала шпатлевкой Тамийной замазал , а потом ручками , периодически на фото прикладывая :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

Парни , нужна фотография , где вот этот момент видно очень хорошо и еще фото решеток , что за жалюзи двигателя . Поможте плиз :Frown:

----------


## MAX

Володя, поищи в моем блоге еще. Там были эти места и ссылки были.

----------


## Nazar

Максим , а ты решетку двойнуб , которая прямо перед жалюзи , с какого травла брал ? в эдике ее нет , только пара задних .

----------


## MAX

Вроде с эдика. У меня другого травла небыло никакого.

----------


## Nazar

> Вроде с эдика. У меня другого травла небыло никакого.


Мистика , в наборе на экстерьер ( он у меня есть ) ее нет , специально залез на сайт Эдика , пересмотрел все инструкции , нету этой решетки ни в одном наборе .  :Confused:

----------


## MAX

Одинарную, которую ты вырезал, я не трогал. А за ней, двойная которая, из Эдиковского набора. От туда же маленькие решетки за ВЗ подпидки и нижняя большая решетка. Сравни по номерам наборов. На ДиШе, я в начале статьи точно все перечислил.

----------


## Nazar

набор №48-429 , между гондолами решетка есть , за ВЗ подпитки - есть, этих нет . Придется ручками делать. :Mad:

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> набор №48-429 , между гондолами решетка есть , за ВЗ подпитки - есть, этих нет . Придется ручками делать.


Володь,в Парте должна быть.

----------


## Nazar

> Володь,в Парте должна быть.


Спасиб Жень , я подозреваю , только вот скана травла партовского найти не могу , да и брать его ради одной решетки нет смысла , мне вот интересно откуда Макс ее выкопал  :Smile:

----------


## MAX

Володя, а у меня железочка другая была. Эдуард № FE 147 ZOOM. Она под Ревел заточена. Я же тебе говорил, сравни номера.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> Спасиб Жень , я подозреваю , только вот скана травла партовского найти не могу , да и брать его ради одной решетки нет смысла , мне вот интересно откуда Макс ее выкопал


Вот оно,Парт

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> Вот оно,Парт


Еще одна фота

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> Еще одна фота


И сопла в догонку

----------


## Nazar

Макс , а что за Ревел Миг-29 ? :Confused: , первый раз слышу , что за дрова ?
2 Евгений , ну как и показывает практика , Партовское травло на порядок выше Эдика , жаль что я его не приобрел в свое время. Пришлось брать все скопом , сопла , ниши , травло , кабину ( другого варианта не было )

----------


## MAX

Скорее всего это старый монограмм в коробке ревела.

----------


## podvodoy

> Вот оно,Парт


Подскажите а где это маленькое счастье прикупить в москве можено ну или не в Москве?

вопрос стоит очень остро!!!

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> Подскажите а где это маленькое счастье прикупить в москве можено ну или не в Москве?
> 
> вопрос стоит очень остро!!!


Присоединяюсь к коллеге! Где!? Сообщите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> Присоединяюсь к коллеге! Где!? Сообщите, пожалуйста!


Я,(наверное все-таки к счастию) не в Москве имею честь проживать,в так называемом дальнем зарубежье. По этому к сожалению подсказать не могу.

Если будете где-нибудь Парта для МиГ-29 заказывать,то будьте осторожны,травленка для сопел,дается по уродски:один набор,только на одно сопло!!!Я тоже сейчас еще одно сопло ищу.

----------


## alekom

А зачем, партовские сопло? Ведь аирес делает шикарнейшие смолянные:
http://www.aires.cz/en/catalogue/mer...a-fulcrum.html

----------


## podvodoy

Мне нужен набор тот что на первой фото!

Всё остальеное не нужно.....

Аирес действительно делает шикарные сопла!

----------


## АзановРоман

А и-нет магазин подойдет?
http://www.aftermarket.com.ua/index.php Я себе в нем заказал Парта.
http://www.travlenka.com/ это в Москве

----------


## podvodoy

к сожалению написанно что в наличии нет :(

----------


## АзановРоман

ну да, мне под заказ везут. Но в avtermarket.com написали, что ожидают в принципе поступления Парта, так что мож и в наличии что будет. Им лучше писать по e-mail и спрашивать, что надо. Ответят и помогут обязательно. :Smile:  Цена, кстати, у них очень неплохая.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Спасибо, Роман, но эти ссылки знакомы - хотелось бы не под заказ, а из наличия...

----------


## Nazar

Парни , посмотрите нос на похожесть , в подогнаную фото вроде ложится , но хотелось бы услышать мнение со стороны

----------


## Skylark

2 Nazar:
Приветствую! Хоть вы и не поклонник чертежей ( :Smile: ), все таки приведу ссылку на чертежик обтекателя. 
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...8&d=1177324556
В свое оправдание могу сказать, что обводы конуса с "теории", а общая длина (и, соответственно, диаметр) согласована с Богданом Карпенко. Присмотритесь к чертежику, фоткам... Достаточно хорошо видно, что образующая конуса, как тела вращения, имеет непостоянную кривизну. В результате, корневая часть конуса близка к конической поверхности с меньшим сужением, а концевая - с бОльшим. Где-то по центру имеется явный "изгиб кривизны" образующей. У вас же конус получился "оживальным", как на "М"-ке... Надеюсь, не сильно расстроил... Только во благо дела и во имя копийности...  :Smile: 

Удачи!!!

----------


## Nazar

> Надеюсь, не сильно расстроил... Только во благо дела и во имя копийности... 
> 
> Удачи!!!


Да нет , не сильно .  Я уже много думал над этим моментом .
На первой фото эта фишка видна отчетливо , на второй ( предварительно обесцвеченой и с повышеной резкостью ) практически отсутствует . К сожалению , именно к Миг-29 сейчас не подобраться , по причине их полного отсутствия в наших краях . Думал как воспроизвести это в ручную и пришел к выводу , что без токарника и не используя балванку как заготовку , практически никак . Да и не бросается этот эффект в глаза так сильно , но это мое ИМХО.

----------


## Skylark

2 Nazar:
Как говорится: хозяин - барин...  :Smile: 
Бог с ним - с конусом. Есть очень заметный "косяк" у "Академии" (один из многих), который, к сожалению, сложно исправить. Задняя часть рамы фонаря и сечение корпуса (от наплывов и выше) в этом месте не сильно, а очень сильно шире чем надо бы... Соответственно и литой грот, по-хорошему, надо заужать в месте стыка. Несколько фот прицепил для примера... А вдруг решитесь...  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Прошу прощения, но я что-то не пойму о чём речь идет: человек делает спарку, а ему конус от одноместного  предлагают. Они же разные!

----------


## Nazar

> Прошу прощения, но я что-то не пойму о чём речь идет: человек делает спарку, а ему конус от одноместного  предлагают. Они же разные!


О , Мама , а где Папа ? :Wink:  Как все любят не вникнув в суть и ход всей ветки , сказать что-нибудь умное  :Tongue: 




> Бог с ним - с конусом. Есть очень заметный "косяк" у "Академии" (один из многих), который, к сожалению, сложно исправить. Задняя часть рамы фонаря и сечение корпуса (от наплывов и выше) в этом месте не сильно, а очень сильно шире чем надо бы... Соответственно и литой грот, по-хорошему, надо заужать в месте стыка. Несколько фот прицепил для примера... А вдруг решитесь.


это известный косяк , есть практический , а не теоретическиий совет как это править ? Я наплыв опустил маленько , а как сужать грот не представляю , там проще эту часть фюзеляжа с нуля сделать.
Я маленько ( насколько хватает толщины пластика ) стачивал это место , но еще раз повторюсь , легче делать с нуля

----------


## podvodoy

> Я наплыв опустил маленько , а как сужать грот не представляю , там проще эту часть фюзеляжа с нуля сделать.
> Я маленько ( насколько хватает толщины пластика ) стачивал это место , но еще раз повторюсь , легче делать с нуля


помоему все у вас в пределах разумного получилось....

В любом случае, прямо так в глаза не бросается.....

----------


## Nazar

Хотел вопрос задать относительно стабилизатора . Есть у кого-нибудь его точные геометрические размеры , просто судя по Злинеку , академовский стабилизатор надо укорачивать , как на фото 

Кстати , вопрос к Максиму , ты его резал ? или так оставил.

----------


## bogdan

Привтетствую! Вот замеры стабилизатора 9-13

----------


## MAX

Да, я его укорачивал.

----------


## Nazar

Господа , а что это за накладка на руле ?

----------


## alekom

Если это музейный экспонат, то, скорее всего, просто эту накладку наклепали для того, чтобы рули не болтались от ветра.
P.S. Кстати не правильно. Надо было ближе к задней кромке. Так, как сделали, быстро разболтается.

----------


## Nazar

> Если это музейный экспонат, то, скорее всего, просто эту накладку наклепали для того, чтобы рули не болтались от ветра.
> P.S. Кстати не правильно. Надо было ближе к задней кромке. Так, как сделали, быстро разболтается.


это Миг-29 с авиабазы ВВС Неллис

----------


## alekom

Не удивительно. Его там выжали как лимон. И после выработки ресурса превратили в постамент. На летных экземплярах такой накладки нет, и быть не может.

----------


## Nazar

> Не удивительно. Его там выжали как лимон. И после выработки ресурса превратили в постамент. На летных экземплярах такой накладки нет, и быть не может.


Да это и мне понятно  :Tongue:

----------


## B!gSeXy

Этот памятник МиГ-29 (9-12) стоит в Иркутске на проходной ИВВАИУ. Его РН заблокированы аналогичным образом, заплатки стоят сверху и снизу.

----------


## alekom

Пока есть время решил немного поковырать) Вот сделал бак и подготовил к окраске кабину. Ручки управления пришлось дорабатывать из набора. Смоляные оказались даже хуже. Для деталировки козырька использовал неомегу.

----------


## Scale-Master

> Господа , а что это за накладка на руле ?


Ну это так, специальная такая стопорка, что-бы всегда прямо летать, ну не поворачивая никуда. :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Ну это так, специальная такая стопорка, что-бы всегда прямо летать, ну не поворачивая никуда.


Запоздала малость шутка.

----------


## Scale-Master

> Запоздала малость шутка.


Да ничего, всё нормально... я хоть сам посмеялся после тажкого служебного дня. :Wink:

----------


## alekom

Кое что...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Кое что...


Да не кое что.. А ОЧЕНЬ даже что то!..=)) 
Из чего приборы, "паштет"? Это НеО или Верлинден?

----------


## alekom

> Да не кое что.. А ОЧЕНЬ даже что то!..=)) 
> Из чего приборы, "паштет"? Это НеО или Верлинден?


Не то, и не другое. Венгерская фирма, название не знаю как произносить..

----------


## Kasatka

Петя, я вот тут обзор делал на этот набор

http://modelism.airforce.ru/accessor...29ub/index.htm

----------


## stalker

Здравствуйте ЛЮДИ добрые, пробывал искать в нете по названию, но всплывает только Pacific Coast Models и насколько Я понял это Америка, а есть где поближе, заранее спасибо. :Confused:  :Eek:

----------


## alekom

После долгой и продолжительной.... "депрессии" смог набраться сил и взяться на это долгострой. Доделал бак,  начал формировать зализы крыла, пропилил верхние закрывающие панели и нарезал заготовки под пилоны.. 
 По ходу "пьесы" добавлю фото..

----------


## alekom

Ещё.....

----------


## Kasatka

с возвращением! с удовольствием буду следить за продолжением сборки!

ВЗ смотрю закрыты - зашпаклеваны?

----------


## alekom

> с возвращением! с удовольствием буду следить за продолжением сборки!
> 
> ВЗ смотрю закрыты - зашпаклеваны?


ВЗ закрыл, по причине того, что, они будут зачехленные.

----------


## alekom

В час по чайной ложке двигается работа...  Подготовил под серый шлифуемый грунт.

----------


## alekom

Еще фото...

----------


## alekom

Ну еще чуток..

----------


## alekom

... Нету кнопку нажал..



После грунта, дошкурю и докрою.. потом бум красить..

----------


## Serega

Если ты прорезал элероны, то их оба надо выставить на +5 град - это их нейтральное положение.




> После грунта, дошкурю и докрою.. потом бум красить..


 - что за вариант?

----------


## alekom

Спасибо! Забыл я про такой момент.. Уже исправил. Может если ещё что надо исправить...
 Пишите коллеги пожалуйста про ошибки, пока не поздно..По возможности исправлю..
 Вариант этот:

 Если у кого есть фото этого варианта, поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## FLOGGER

Есть пара штук, но фото не грузятся. И эта у меня, вроде, покрупнее.

----------


## alekom

Такая фотка крупнее у меня есть..
У меня тоже не грузится. приходится через... грузить. 
 Покажу что у меня есть, для справки, если что интересное, можно и по почте послать.

----------


## Антоха

> Еще фото...
> 
> ...


Кили получилось подкорректировать в соответсвии с оригиналом или оставили "родные"?

----------


## alekom

Скорректировал..

----------


## alekom

После грунта, первого слоя, вышкуриваю и крою.

----------


## alekom

Ну и снизу пара фоток..

----------


## Антоха

а что за беда со створками основных шасси?

----------


## alekom

> а что за беда со створками основных шасси?


))) Это просто родные, пластмассовые, поставил вместо маски. Чтоб ниши закрыть. Потом на место сядут смоляные. 
 Еще вопрос...
 Есть фото сзади, этой практической бомбы, что вешается в основном, на УБ-шки. Спереди я понял что у них, а вот что сзади??

----------


## Антоха

> ))) Это просто родные, пластмассовые, поставил вместо маски. Чтоб ниши закрыть. Потом на место сядут смоляные. 
>  Еще вопрос...
>  Есть фото сзади, этой практической бомбы, что вешается в основном, на УБ-шки. Спереди я понял что у них, а вот что сзади??


ща поищу, а пока вот чехлы на воздухозаборники этой машины

----------


## Антоха

> ща поищу, а пока вот чехлы на воздухозаборники этой машины


фотографии не прикрепляются...

----------


## alekom

Да. Какая то беда сейчас с фотками здесь.
 Я через - http://www.radikal.ru/default.aspx -прикрепляю.. Фотки жду..

----------


## alekom

Про эти чехлы??

 Сделаем.. Но фонарь открыт будет)))

----------


## Антоха

> Про эти чехлы??...
>  Сделаем.. Но фонарь открыт будет)))


ну и нормально! самолет если стоит на ЦЗТ перед полетами, то и цехлы легко могут быть на воздухозаборниках;)  и кабинет открыт.... а вот верхние лучше наверно не ставить... перебор будет

----------


## alekom

Не. Верхних не будет.. И вопрос:
 Сейчас вешают П-62, или только П-72? Может не правильно назвал, но думаю поняли.   И как будет красивее 4-БД3+2-П? или 2-БД3+4-п?..??

----------


## Антоха

> Не. Верхних не будет.. И вопрос:
>  Сейчас вешают П-62, или только П-72? Может не правильно назвал, но думаю поняли.   И как будет красивее 4-БД3+2-П? или 2-БД3+4-п?..??


думаю, что 4+2 это оптимальный вариант. На крайние места лучше установить АПУ-60

----------


## Serega

> Не. Верхних не будет.. И вопрос:
>  Сейчас вешают П-62, или только П-72? Может не правильно назвал, но думаю поняли.   И как будет красивее 4-БД3+2-П? или 2-БД3+4-п?..??


 - красивее будет с 4 БД3. Но. Для этого нужно их проработать. На них на каждом по 2 (или 3) ухвата и на каждом ухвате винты упорные. Если это сделать - вся эта "колючка" очень оживит модель.

Можно повесить и пару Б-8, кстати, (на внутрение).

----------


## Антоха

> - красивее будет с 4 БД3. Но. Для этого нужно их проработать. На них на каждом по 2 (или 3) ухвата и на каждом ухвате винты упорные. Если это сделать - вся эта "колючка" очень оживит модель.
> 
> Можно повесить и пару Б-8, кстати, (на внутрение).


щас посмотрел все свои фоты этого борта и не нашел ни одной с твоим вариантом... правда и смоим тоже))) везде или 4 БДЗ + 2 АПУ-73 или 2 БДЗ + 4 АПУ-73

----------


## FLOGGER

Одну нашел, другая у Вас есть. Только здесь она почему-то маленькая. У меня почти на весь экран.
http://s60.radikal.ru/i169/1006/04/a736d46118f1.jpg

----------


## Serega

> ... везде или 4 БДЗ + 2 АПУ-73


 - это я и имел в виду (в смысле что не 2 БД3 а 4 будет красивее). ну и Б-8 по желанию.

----------


## alekom

> думаю, что 4+2 это оптимальный вариант. На крайние места лучше установить АПУ-60


Так и сделаем. осталось посмотреть как у ПАБ-а сзади))

----------


## Антоха

> Так и сделаем. осталось посмотреть как у ПАБ-а сзади))


ща пришлю на почту... сюда не прикрепляются:(

----------


## ZaSlon

Нашёл у себя пару фот, сохраненных с нета:

----------


## Антоха

Вот более информативные фотографии правого борта этого самолёта...

----------


## Антоха

пару слов о декоре и эмблемах. Прошу при работе над моделью (когда дело дойдет до покраски и старения), обратить внимание, что сейчас самолет выглядит внешне совершенно не так как 12 лет назад! Самолет _полностью_ перекрасили, но не смотря на это эмблемы на горбу остались *прежними*!!!
на первом фото ворон выглядит как новенький. а на втором он уже изрядно потрепан.... так что старить надо будет и деколи!!!

----------


## Антоха

с "орлом" правда немного иная история... его явно обновили

----------


## alekom

А я пытаюсь покрасить...

----------


## Антоха

> А я пытаюсь покрасить...


а я пытаюсь поправить:)

1. Основное пятно на горбу не такое длинное
2. Протвобликовая маска имеет иную форму
3. Продолное пятно на правой плоскости крыла более узкое в своем начале
4,5 Форма килевых пятен передана не совсем верно
6. Основное пятно идет практически строго по линии стыка горба и фюзеляжа, за исключением пары мест

----------


## Антоха

вот еще наковырял)))) если шо... я прошу меня простить и после растрела считать комсомольцем :Biggrin:

----------


## Антоха

фоты пасти. Обрати внимание, что она "старая" и техничка вокруг нее частично сохранилась

----------


## Антоха

еще одна из особенностей окраски самолёта

----------


## Антоха

антибликовая маска и радиопрозрачный конус

----------


## alekom

Вот немного исправил)) Заметно??

----------


## Антоха

> Вот немного исправил)) Заметно??


уже лучше, только я бы еще вот эти места исправил в соответствии с теми снимками, которые я тебе высылал на почту

----------


## alekom

Вижу! Ну теперь завтра...

----------


## Антоха

а мне кажется или расшивка очень "толстая"? или она еще под несколькими слоями краски и лака уменьшится?

----------


## Антоха

на этой фоте хорошо видно, что старые камуфляжные пятна на килях проступают сквозь верхний слой новой серой краски. Там же видно, что частично сохранилась техничка на килях - там где надпись "Осторожно соты!" располагалась на пятне камуфляжа, ее просто заклеили и потому вокруг неё есть светлые поля старой краски

----------


## alekom

> на этой фоте хорошо видно, что старые камуфляжные пятна на килях проступают сквозь верхний слой новой серой краски. Там же видно, что частично сохранилась техничка на килях - там где надпись "Осторожно соты!" располагалась на пятне камуфляжа, ее просто заклеили и потому вокруг неё есть светлые поля старой краски


На какой???
 Расшивка думаю не большая для модели... Тонкая как правило пропадает после краски..

----------


## rotfront

> Тонкая как правило пропадает после краски..


Ну это смотря чем красить. Если молярным мопом, то и не только расшивка пропадёт... :Biggrin:  Таким макаром и щели тогда можно одним махом зашпаклевать. :Wink:

----------


## alekom

> Ну это смотря чем красить. Если молярным мопом, то и не только расшивка пропадёт... Таким макаром и щели тогда можно одним махом зашпаклевать.


Я говорю про тонкую расшивку. Она как правило заливается краской. Если щели, то видно будет. А вот расшивку хоть и видно, но очень некрасиво. Ну это мой опыт..

----------


## alekom

> на этой фоте хорошо видно, что старые камуфляжные пятна на килях проступают сквозь верхний слой новой серой краски. Там же видно, что частично сохранилась техничка на килях - там где надпись "Осторожно соты!" располагалась на пятне камуфляжа, ее просто заклеили и потому вокруг неё есть светлые поля старой краски


Попробую...

----------


## alekom

Продолжаем разговор... Выходные не прошли даром. Красил, немного тонировал, и даже что-то клеил (пилоны).
 некоторые вещи показываю.

----------


## alekom

Ну ещё бак, фонарь покрасил. Шасси и створки, отонировал, но уже темно фоткать..

----------


## Александр II

Очень вкусная модель выходит, слежу с большим интересом!

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Антоха

> ... и даже что-то клеил (пилоны).
>  некоторые вещи показываю.


получается очень классно! Правда АПУ-60 наверно лучше перекрасить, и сделать их одинаковыми в носовой части

----------


## Serega

Пока не дошло до приклейки пилонов БД3. Надо ухваты поотклонять вниз немного. Тогда будет ваще отлично.

А так, имхо - получается вроде ОК. Тока по заборникам я не понял, нормально они или нет. Но думаю тут консультанты все нормально отсмотрели и автор не ошибся.

----------


## Антоха

ща вот еще раз глянул виды сверху... там на реальном самолете граница окончания основного пятна очень четкая, а на модели ощущение размазанности складывается... или это обман зрения?

----------


## alekom

> получается очень классно! Правда АПУ-60 наверно лучше перекрасить, и сделать их одинаковыми в носовой части


??? В смысле? Носики в цвет пилона-крыла должен быть??

----------


## alekom

> ща вот еще раз глянул виды сверху... там на реальном самолете граница окончания основного пятна очень четкая, а на модели ощущение размазанности складывается... или это обман зрения?


А зад тоже четкий??? (((

----------


## alekom

> Пока не дошло до приклейки пилонов БД3. Надо ухваты поотклонять вниз немного. Тогда будет ваще отлично.
> 
> А так, имхо - получается вроде ОК. Тока по заборникам я не понял, нормально они или нет. Но думаю тут консультанты все нормально отсмотрели и автор не ошибся.


Отклоним... А ВЗ будут закрыты чехлами..

----------


## Антоха

тут на днях просматривал обзоры постройки нескольких моделей МиГ-29 и натолкнулся на фото, где автор нарастил заднюю часть плоскостей крыла 

http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.co...-29_Gok/15.jpg

Хочу спросить у народа, на сколько эти действия обоснованы? Вспоминая работу Макса http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...2&d=1163336636 можно сказать, что крыло укладывается в чертежи вполне сносно...

----------


## Антоха

еще нарыл кучу интересной инфы на дружественных форумах.... прошу сверить модель с этими данными :Wink:  

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=gxjMyt0

http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...0&d=1164709861

http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...4&d=1163763490

http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...5&d=1163763511

http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...5&d=1166876578

----------


## Skylark

2 Антоха
Ну, эта "куча" уже несколько лет на дружественном форуме валяется. :Smile: 
Как автор картинок хотел бы заметить, что кое-какая информация требует коррекции. Например, выяснилось, что крыло с щитком закрылка имели опытные и самые первые серийные машины. После доработок, которые ограничили угол выпуска закрылков до 25 градусов, эти щитки были упразднены ввиду своей неэффективности. Есть изменения по установочным углам стоек и интересные нюансы по верхним входам (здесь обсуждать все это уже поздно - модель почти готова).

----------


## Антоха

> 2 Антоха
> Ну, эта "куча" уже несколько лет на дружественном форуме валяется.
> Как автор картинок хотел бы заметить, что кое-какая информация требует коррекции. Например, выяснилось, что крыло с щитком закрылка имели опытные и самые первые серийные машины. После доработок, которые ограничили угол выпуска закрылков до 25 градусов, эти щитки были упразднены ввиду своей неэффективности. Есть изменения по установочным углам стоек и интересные нюансы по верхним входам (здесь обсуждать все это уже поздно - модель почти готова).


обсуждать никогда не поздно, так как эту ветку будут читать наши потомки))))

----------


## Skylark

:Smile: 
вероятно, имеет смысл открыть ветку по конструктивным особенностям всей МиГовской линейки (здесь речь исключительно о модели 9-51)?  :Wink:

----------


## alekom

> обсуждать никогда не поздно, так как эту ветку будут читать наши потомки))))


Что-то не мог вообще попасть... А теперь фотки не грузятся(((
 Осталось немного. Декали переведены.. слой лака положен.. Дорабатываю кабинку и все мелочи.

----------


## alekom

Антон.. Вопрос.. чтоб я не пропустил антенки и всякие пвд-ешки.... проверь эти схемки пожалуйста. Все я увидил?? Заранее спасибо!!..

----------


## Антоха

> Что-то не мог вообще попасть... А теперь фотки не грузятся(((
>  Осталось немного. Декали переведены.. слой лака положен.. Дорабатываю кабинку и все мелочи.


Вот теперь, как говорил классик - ТАРАПИТСЯ, НЕ НАДО!  :Biggrin: 

начнем с технички в носовой часи... я понимаю что сделать на модели технадписи 100% идентичные оригиналам невозможно.. НО! давайте хотябы соблюдать количество СЛОВ и СТРОК!!! Плюс цветовое исполнение...

alekom, можно увидеть детальные снимки носовой части в профиль и еще интересует воздухозаборник с левой стороны... там на лючке блокиратора оружия должны быть сигнальные красные полосы...

Кроме того, слишком много грязи вокруг герметика остекления фонаря... это место обычно ОЧЕНЬ чистое.. фонарь начищают перед каждым вылетом и грязи там быть не должно!

----------


## Антоха

> ...


На килях вокруг звезд надписи в одну строку: Осторожно! Углепластик
Эти же надписи дублируются с внутренней стороны килей.
На рулях направления (дублирована с двух сторон) и на стабилизаторах надпись в одну строку: Осторожно! Соты
На элеронах надписи *в одну строку* (видны очень плохо, так как сильно выгорели на солнце): Осторожно! Соты
В верхней части правого килей (с обеих сторон), вокруг антенны, есть красные круги с надписью: Зона антимагнитная

Про носовую часть я щас подготовлюсь и отдельно расскажу))) Там кстати и с низу много чего подрисано;)

----------


## alekom

> На килях вокруг звезд надписи в одну строку: Осторожно! Углепластик
> Эти же надписи дублируются с внутренней стороны килей.
> На рулях направления (дублирована с двух сторон) и на стабилизаторах /////////////////////
> Про носовую часть я щас подготовлюсь и отдельно расскажу))) Там кстати и с низу много чего подрисано;)


Так!!! Ещё чуть, чуть, и ещё на два года в отстой((( Шутка!. Если бы я эту техничку сам делал. То что нашлась декаль, аутетик моделс, ужасное качество. Они очень жесткие, и даже сол и сет не очень хотят с ними дружить. Перевел по содержанию, я те надписи, в основном, которые видно на этом борту. А на этом борту, в том виде что красился, технички очень мало...

----------


## alekom

так что на кили нанес то что увидел. А фонарь, чистый... с шампунью помытый.

----------


## rotfront

герметик классно получился, прям как настоящий!

----------


## alekom

Вот одну вещь никто, и я в том числе не заметил!! Решетки тут не сделал. Попробовал по краске резануть, посмотрим что получится. Ну и на лючке блокиратора оружия сигнальные красные полосы дорисованы.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> так что на кили нанес то что увидел. А фонарь, чистый... с шампунью помытый.


Антон видимо имел ввиду тонировку на фонаре. Чем тонировали, кстати?
И еще вопрос-вы декали поверху лаком еще не задували?

----------


## alekom

> Антон видимо имел ввиду тонировку на фонаре. Чем тонировали, кстати?
> И еще вопрос-вы декали поверху лаком еще не задували?


Наверное)) Тонировал хумбролью и мигом. Лак? Крашу я нитрой. под глянец. Камуфляж периодически фиксирую жидким нитролаком. Ну и уже лежит после дек, посаженых на сол и сет, покрыто лаком. футура с матирующим пигментом.

----------


## Serega

alekom, а можно посмотреть профиль гондол сбоку? и пояснения, как ты его дорабатывал, если дорабатывал.

Вопрос потому, что вроде как если там ниче не делать, они какие-то непохожие получаются.

----------


## alekom

> alekom, а можно посмотреть профиль гондол сбоку? и пояснения, как ты его дорабатывал, если дорабатывал.
> 
> Вопрос потому, что вроде как если там ниче не делать, они какие-то непохожие получаются.


У этой модели, гондолы действительно очень больное место. Конечно делал, но полностью сделать.... Надо новый делать.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Не везет, Олег, МиГам в масштабах. Самый парадоксальный пример - 21-й. А 29-й продолжил традицию...
Герметик отбит по трафарету или выполнен методом декали?

----------


## alekom

> Не везет, Олег, МиГам в масштабах. Самый парадоксальный пример - 21-й. А 29-й продолжил традицию...
> Герметик отбит по трафарету или выполнен методом декали?


Да уж! Не везет! 
 По трафарету..

----------


## Антоха

> Так!!! Ещё чуть, чуть, и ещё на два года в отстой((( Шутка!. Если бы я эту техничку сам делал. То что нашлась декаль, аутетик моделс, ужасное качество. Они очень жесткие, и даже сол и сет не очень хотят с ними дружить. Перевел по содержанию, я те надписи, в основном, которые видно на этом борту. А на этом борту, в том виде что красился, технички очень мало...


неее.... носовую техничку по левому борту лучше или совсем убрать или переделать на однострочную... такой хоккей нам не нужен))))

----------


## alekom

День прошел не очень плодотворно.. Дособрана кабина. приклеены сопла.

----------


## alekom

С утра занимаюсь шасси.

----------


## Антоха

> День прошел не очень плодотворно..


Надпись на стабилизаторах надо поменять на обнострочную и сместить к серединке.
Вопрос по делалям... они на готовой модели тоже будут так заметно выделяться толщиной подложки?


P.S. *Но ребята надо конечно признать, что модель получается просто отменная!!!!*

----------


## alekom

Уж такие декали..  И некоторые картинки видно, под некоторыми углами. видно. Нередвинуть?? Уже поздно..

----------


## Виталий Репин

Красиво, Олежик!! Очень красиво!

----------


## alekom

> Красиво, Олежик!! Очень красиво!


Привет Виталик!!! Сколько лет)) Спасибо!! Там побольше фоток, посмотри...
http://karopka.ru/model.php?id=5719
Это не реклама.

----------

